# looking for a story



## superweightgain (May 15, 2016)

looking for a story called Tiers of Joy by HeavyCream, can't seem to find it anywhere

does aynone have on their hard drive or something?


----------



## superweightgain (May 16, 2016)

I even found the original lnk, though of course as it was deleted it doesn't show anything: http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=15297

I have tried the cache of several sited, but no luck.


----------



## Billydakid17 (May 24, 2016)

I've also been searching for this. Request seconded


----------



## superweightgain (Jul 29, 2016)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=53432 seems it has been reuploaded
i'm archiving it


----------

